# 18 week loss due to cervix problem.



## xMissxZoiex

I'm still not 100% sure why this has happened or if anyone has experienced the same thing?

Thursday I was completely fine until lunch time, I went to use to bathroom and felt something bulging out of my vagina, my midwife saw me immediately and said I had a vaginal prolapse. I asked to listen to the heartbeat which she couldn't find and said as it's an IVF pregnancy she will send me to the EPU for a scan.

The scan showed my son was fine and healthy heartbeat but my waters had passed through my cervix but were all intact and just sitting in my vagina. We decided to try laying on an angle to see if gravity would take the waters back through the cervix as they wouldn't try to put them back until I was 24 weeks.

Later that night contractions started, on and off.

Friday was the same, baby fine contractions still on and off but my cervix had not dilated anymore waters still intact sitting in my vagina mad I was still on stricked bad rest.

Friday night the pressure was really painful and contractions stronger. Cervix not dilated any more

Early hours of the morning on Saturday my baby passed away, his little heart had stopped beating. They gave me four little tablets vaginally and contractions started very strong and the pressure became strong very quickly and my son was born in his waters. 

The doctors said its a problem with my cervix being weak if so how could I have possibly held on with my waters intact for pretty much three days. 

We don't know if I'll every have another pregnancy it's too raw right now but I'm so scared of ot happening again.


----------



## babesx3

I'm sorry i don't know the answers to your questions. But i am so sorry for your loss. I lost my little boy Charlie at 18 weeks , his little heart just stopped , i still have no idea why ... that was 3 yrs ago last sept.... A day doesn't go by that i don't think of him , esp now as his due date is on tuesday... but it does get different , the pain is still there , but i have learned to live with it better , to understand how i feel...
Big hugs to you xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:cry: im devastated for u xxx


----------



## kla1027

I am very sorry for your loss. I'm sure there are no words right now, but just wanted to share for the future...

I haven't experienced this but my doctor has been monitoring me closely for incompetent cervix (IC) due to other complications. So far I have been fortunate enough not to have an issue with the cervix, but we discussed in depth the possibility for cerclage. There is vaginal and transabdominal cerclage. In both they go in and basically sew the cervix shut so that it doesn't open prematurely as the pregnancy progresses. If and when you think about trying again you should look into TAC. There are two doctors that do it, one in Chicago, one in New Jersey.

I am sending prayers and positive thoughts your way during this difficult time.


----------



## MonyMony

I am so very sorry to hear this. :hugs: Take care of yourself.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Kla I'm in the uk.

Before I left the hospital the gynaecologist registra came in to sign some paperwork and he said they will put me a cerclage in as soon as possible if I do decide to have another pregnancy.

It's not really that simple for me either, as this was IVF pregnancy. 

After paying for Leo's funeral and his headstone we have no money left for more IVF.


----------



## mommyof2peas

oh zoie.....I am so gutted for you.


----------



## x-ginge-x

I have specifically come on here to search for your story, I am so so sorry to hear this and couldn't begin to think how your feeling right now, if you need someone to talk to you know where I am. Although we have never actually met, I see you as a very good friend and no amount of words will help how you are feeling right now, I really wish I was closer and there was more I could do!


----------



## capricorn1

Sweetheart, I am so so sorry for your loss. If there if anything I can do please ask.

The Drs don't think IC was part of our issue, but can not completely exclude it. We don't have a definite reason why I went into labour at 20 weeks, although there were signs of infection and problems with the placenta as well. Dr doesn't know if any or a combination of these things caused me to go into labour or were caused by the labour. 

Try and take each minute/day/hour as it comes, it does get *slightly* easier to deal with but the pain never goes - I think we just learn to deal with it or maybe accept the pain better. Be gentle on yourself and focus on yourself and your partners needs right now.

Take care
xxx


----------



## mum2rugrats

I really really sorry massive hugs, I've lost 2 little boys Charlie at 22 weeks in 2010 and Kenzo at 21 weeks in 2012 due to incompetent cervix which ended in my waters breaking both times. I know nothing I can say will take the pain away but your in my thoughts xxx


----------



## mommyofive

I am so so sorry. I know this doesn't help or make you feel any better but I am 1 day from 13 weeks pregnant and found out my baby has no heartbeat! I am waiting on miscarriage baby. Scared too death. I can only imagine being 18 weeks along...Very sorry. I wish I had answers for you, but I don't. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## mummylove

just cant believe this has happened hun. My thoughts and all my lve are with u both *big hugs*


----------



## 4 boys

:hugs:
I'm so sorry for you and your family I'm sorry for your loss and I'm sure in time you will heal.
I've never had a loss but I've had 4 premature sons all due to ic luckily with baby 4 I got a cerclage but I had to push for it :growlmad:

If only they would have put the stitch in before but like you said it's was ivf and they didn't know..
Maybe in time you'll decide for a baby but you defiantly make it clear you have ic and need a cerclage..

Once again my thoughts and prayers are with you, please look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Twinkle 3

Hi I'm so sorry for your loss, I gave birth to a little boy at 22 weeks in 2012 due to a weak cervix, my labour came on all at once after some severe pressure and Braxton hicks, nothing could be done to stop it as I was already 10cm when I got to the hosp. It turns out I have an incompetent cervix, I can give you a lot of hope though, I gave birth to a little boy last year who was full term and is happy and healthy all thanks to a cervical cerclage. I was so scared to go through a pregnancy again as I was terrified the same thing would happen, it was a very hard pregnancy as I worried so much but it all worked out and I feel so lucky. I had the stitch in at 16weeks and I had it out 35weeks, my cervix then held on its own until 38weeks. The cerclages are amazing and I have a lot of faith in them. I wouldn't be as scared in my next pregnancy now as I know the stitch will do its job.

If you have any questions or want to talk feel free to message me xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you so much for your success story Twinkle, so sorry for your loss too :hugs:

What kind of stitch did you have? also did you go on bed rest?

I want to be pregnant again so bad, in fact I'm campaigning for the money for IVF again but im so so scared that the same thing will happen again I know im going to be a mess all the way through.


----------



## Twinkle 3

I don't know what type of stitch it was all I know is the consultant stitched my cervix up, it was a stitch that went all the way around the cervix like a purse string then knotted. The consultant told me there was no need for bed rest but I was too scared too move, I put myself on light duties such as no hoovering or lifting and I only stood for half an hour at a time. At around 20-24weeks I basically bed rested all day as I was terrified something bad would happen but I was reassured that everything would be ok and the stitch is really strong. At 24weeks I had steroid injections for the babies lungs and I stopped bed resting and went back to light duties as the weeks went by I did more and more and in the last month I was basically walking miles, cleaning all the house and the baby still stayed put!

In my next pregnancy I know what to expect with a stitch so I would be much more relaxed than the one Iv just been through, the stitch is such an amazing thing, it gave me my little boy. 

After the loss of my little boy in 2012 I wanted another baby so much but I was scared aswel, I didn't want to put myself through the same thing, pretty much like yourself, so I know exactly how you feel. a mother should never have to experience a loss of her child, i will never forget my little baby and I think about him everyday, it's his birthday on the 6th march, but I felt like I had to give it another go as I longed for a baby. So 6months after my loss I got pregnant again which was scary, I worried all the way through as I had a lot of pressure and Braxton hicks which apparently is normal and the stitch held strong even though I contracted painlessly every day all day long all the way up until giving birth, the day my second little boy was born was the day my heart was healed and I'm so pleased I gave the stitch a chance. I look back now on my pregnancy and think why was I so worried!

I really hope it all works out for you which I'm sure it will, you will worry but that's normal and most of all your son will be looking down on you and helping you through. You will get your happy ending :)

Just thought I'd tell you this because I thought it was so sweet, my second son Alfie, was born with birth marks on his eye lid which are called angel kisses, I thought it was beautiful as it's like he's been kissed by his older brother


----------

